# Wiper runs Cp9 Gauntlet.



## Orca (Dec 2, 2013)

1. Blueno
2. Fukuro
3. Kumadori
4. Jyabura
5. Kaku
6. Rob Lucci

Scenario 1: No heals.
Scenario 2: Healed after every fight.

Location: Long Ring Long Island.
Mindset: IC for Cp9. Bloodlusted for Wiper.

Wiper has his bazooka, flying skates and Reject dials.


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 2, 2013)

Blueno blitzes.


----------



## Orca (Dec 2, 2013)

And here I was thinking Wiper would mid-low diff blueno.


----------



## November (Dec 2, 2013)

Doa Doa


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 2, 2013)

Blueno murders Wiper .  Wiper gets chapapapapa'd by Fukurou . Kumadori yo-yoi kills yo-yoi Wiper and makes him go to heaven with his mother . Jabra hunts him down . Kaku sneezes at Wiper . Rob Lucci just murderstomp .


----------



## Enel (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't think Wiper has a chance of defeating Blueno.


----------



## Orca (Dec 2, 2013)

So do people think straw hats were holding back in Water 7? Or do they think They became a lot more stronger at Ennies lobby out of nowhere?


----------



## Ghost (Dec 2, 2013)

Is Wiper that guy from the Sky Island place? He gets his ass destroyed..


----------



## blueframe01 (Dec 2, 2013)

Wiper should be able to defeat both Fukuro & Kumadori IMO. Blueno could go either way as is a better fighter overall, but could be taken out with a Reject Dial. Not sure why you didnt include Kalifa, but he would be able to take him out too IMO. Loses to the rest though.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 2, 2013)

That bazooka woudln't even hurt Nami . Now seriously PIS at it's greatest made Nami > Kalifa and PIS also made Chopper win against Kumadori(Although Monster Point would murder Kumadori, he had a lot of opportunities to kill Chopper and Nami for that matter) . Blueno fought Base Luffy for a while . And Luffy vs Wiper even in base Luffy would just have to punch a little more times . And Wiper is not that fast and can be killed with the combo Soru, Shigan to the throat .


----------



## Sayonara (Dec 2, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Blueno blitzes.





OBDNewbie said:


> Blueno murders Wiper .



I doubt it, its not like Sanji or Zoro should have made any significant improvements to their reaction/movement speed with only Foxy arc in between. Even Luffy without G2 was holding his ground pretty well against Bluneo. 

Wiper was clearly portrayed to be on M3 level not long at all before EL. Zoro and Sanji may have needed to pull out new moves against Kaku and jyabura but I dont think for moment they would have needed it against Blueno.


----------



## blueframe01 (Dec 2, 2013)

OBDNewbie said:


> That bazooka woudln't even hurt Nami . Now seriously PIS at it's greatest made Nami > Kalifa and PIS also made Chopper win against Kumadori(Although Monster Point would murder Kumadori, he had a lot of opportunities to kill Chopper and Nami for that matter) . Blueno fought Base Luffy for a while . And Luffy vs Wiper even in base Luffy would just have to punch a little more times . And Wiper is not that fast and can be killed with the combo Soru, Shigan to the throat .



Wiper was quite clearly M3 level in Skypia, and unless you think the whole crew grew so much in strength in such a short period, it doesn't make sense at all to say he isn't capable of taking any of the CP9 members. We've seen how huge the gap is between the M3 & the rest, especially when Franky (who was comfortably the 4th strongest member) was one shotted by Lucci. This is the same person Luffy could tag in base form for a duration. Franky at that point was probably even weaker than Wiper. And why is soru so much of a trouble for Wiper when even the weaker characters could react against it? Wiper is alot more agile than most of the SHs, and he has the Reject dial, which would probably one shot anyone weaker than Jyabura.


----------



## Orca (Dec 2, 2013)

And not only was wiper simply M3 Level, I think he was stronger than zoro and Sanji.

I don't think difference between Skypiea Zoro and EL is that huge apart from the New move. And zoro would Low diff blueno. So I don't see how Wiper can lose to the likes of blueno.


----------



## blueframe01 (Dec 2, 2013)

Luffee said:


> And not only was wiper simply M3 Level, I think he was stronger than zoro and Sanji.
> 
> I don't think difference between Skypiea Zoro and EL is that huge apart from the New move. And zoro would Low diff blueno. So I don't see how Wiper can lose to the likes of blueno.



Agreed. no way he'd be weaker than EL Franky.


----------



## Ajin (Dec 2, 2013)

Wiper was clearly on Luffy level during Skypiea arc. 



Reject Dial was freaking powerful (one-shot second strongest priest, and almost one-shot Enel), Wiper was fast (even faster than base Luffy) and very durability (more than Skypiea Zoro). 

He can beat any CP9 who base Luffy can. Imo it's everyone except Lucci, Kaku and Jabura. 

Damn, Wiper was awesome. I hope someday he will return and help Strawhats.


----------



## hehey (Dec 2, 2013)

^^^What he said.

Also, he doesnt need Reject Dial, if Diable Jambe can burn through Tekkai then the *Burn Bazooka definitely can.*

Hes faster than Base Luffy, Blueno could not beat Base Luffy even with Soru, so Wyper has him beat. Id say he can beat any CP9 *except Kaku and Lucci*.


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2013)

Blueno solos.

I fucking love Wiper, but my god is he getting owned here.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 2, 2013)

Wiper doesn't even get past Blueno. Poor Wiper.


----------



## Slenderman (Dec 2, 2013)

Blueno shows Wiper how your body feels being a door.


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 2, 2013)

He might get passed Fukurou in a one on one. Too bad the gauntlet starts with Blueno. His only chance is the seastone.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Dec 2, 2013)

He's not getting past blueno,


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 2, 2013)

Blueno destroys.

Seriously, guys? EL M3 would dominate Wiper.

Are we forgetting that W7 M3 were completely outclassed by Blueno? Sanji barely even fucking scratched him on the train, and W7 M3 > Skypiea M3 ~ Wiper


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 2, 2013)

Hahahahahaha you guys are a new kind of stupid.

Wiper beats the shit out of Blueno and everyone beneath him. 

He of course loses to Lucci pretty badly, but gives a decent fight to Kaku and Jyabura.


----------



## Sayonara (Dec 2, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> Blueno destroys.
> 
> Seriously, guys? EL M3 would dominate Wiper.
> 
> Are we forgetting that W7 M3 were completely outclassed by Blueno? Sanji barely even fucking scratched him on the train, and W7 M3 > Skypiea M3 ~ Wiper



They didnt get fucking stronger till they pulled out their respective powerups, W7 to EL all happened in few days. The  reason they werent at there full potential in W7 is easy to figure out if you actually read it. Ussop quit the crew, Robin left under wtf circumstances, their Ship was unrepairable , it was absolute rock bottom especially for a crew like SHs who value nakama over everything else.


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Hahahahahaha you guys are a new kind of stupid.
> 
> Wiper beats the shit out of Blueno and everyone beneath him.
> 
> He of course loses to Lucci pretty badly, but gives a decent fight to Kaku and Jyabura.



DD be trollin'

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 2, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> DD be trollin'



Not this time Rob.

No way in hell EL franky is Wiper Level which is what he would be if wiper could not even beat Bluneo who I shall remind everyone has a douriki of less then 1000.

So what do people think  Sanji and Zoros Douriki went up by over 1000 from fighting Foxys fodder subordinates, cause that would be the case if wiper is not capable of fighting with Jyabura and Kaku without getting curb stomped. Let alone blueno who is worlds weaker.


----------



## Gervin (Dec 2, 2013)

He could beat Fukuro and Kumadori, but that's ONLY because of the reject dial.  His other offensive attacks were kinda crappy and probably wouldn't be able to get through tekkai.  But he's probably not getting to either one seeing as Blueno is the first in the gauntlet.  Blueno Doa Doas the reject dial right back into Wiper's face.

I would just take Jyabura, Kaku and Lucci off the gauntlet all together and add in Kalifa.  There is absolutely no way is beating any of the CP9 M3.

And about the Franky thing, he got destroyed by a Lucci that JUST got done fodderizing Luffy and Zoro.  EL Power levels (and douriki, for that matter) are just too wonky for me to take seriously most of the time.


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2013)

Franky and Blueno own Wiper  

Franky could have arguably beaten Blueno, had Kalifa not interfered. 

And judging by feats, yes, the SH's went up a fuck-ton in EL. 

Wiper doesn't have what it takes to keep up with them... 

(Though, do remind me on his best reaction feats, as that could help...)


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 2, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Not this time Rob.
> 
> No way in hell EL franky is Wiper Level which is what he would be if wiper could not even beat Bluneo who I shall remind everyone has a douriki of less then 1000.
> 
> So what do people think  Sanji and Zoros Douriki went up by over 1000 from fighting Foxys fodder subordinates, cause that would be the case if wiper is not capable of fighting with Jyabura and Kaku without getting curb stomped. Let alone blueno who is worlds weaker.



Before Ennies Lobby, Sanji went at Blueno full force and still failed to break his tekkai. During Ennies Lobby, he was breaking Jabra's casually. So yea, their douriki basically tripled and then went even further when they ended their respective fights. 

Magical power up is magical.


----------



## Sanji (Dec 2, 2013)

Doesn't get past Blueno.

Sorry, the guy let Sanji power up a Concasse and took it pretty well, and I refuse to believe that Sanji wasn't fighting with most of what he has when he has the chance to get Robin back.

It's a Shonen, random jumps in power happen.


----------



## zoro (Dec 2, 2013)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Before Ennies Lobby, Sanji went at Blueno full force and still failed to break his tekkai. During Ennies Lobby, he was breaking Jabra's casually. So yea, their douriki basically tripled and then went even further when they ended their respective fights.
> 
> Magical power up is magical.



How is using his most powerful technique casual? He needed Diable Jambe to do any significant damage to Jabura while his tekkai was up.


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 2, 2013)

Sayonara said:


> They didnt get fucking stronger till they pulled out their respective powerups, W7 to EL all happened in few days. The  reason they werent at there full potential in W7 is easy to figure out if you actually read it. Ussop quit the crew, Robin left under wtf circumstances, their Ship was unrepairable , it was absolute rock bottom especially for a crew like SHs who value nakama over everything else.


The problem is, you're thinking about it logically. That's not how  the manga works. Saying shit like that makes no sense in context, considering they were fighting for Robin and had nothing to hold them back in Iceberg's mansion and still got utterly destroyed. 

Usopp was still "gone" during EL, if you remember correctly. Luffy had no idea he was Sogeking. The Merry was still presumed unrepairable. None of that changed on their way to EL. They just got stronger.

It's pretty much solid that the crew get stronger from arc to arc, regardless of the time frame. Hell, even if you want to say they were the same as Skypiea, Blueno could fucking wreck every single SH in their W7 form. Wiper is not beating Blueno.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Lmao (Dec 2, 2013)

Stops at Jyabura.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice to know you guys don't read the manga. Nami explains the supposed power-up. 

Aka there was none. 

They did not get a fairy tail power-up where their physical stats went through the roof. Wiper beats any Cp9 that Base Luffy could beat. 

Blueno gets stomped along with everyone else.


----------



## hehey (Dec 2, 2013)

Most of them have devil fruits anyway,* he merely has to touch them with his Sea Stone Skates and its over fro them.*

Jyabura will try to tank a kick his his "strongest tekkai" bullshit and wonder WTF? as he loses his strength and gets Bazookad in the face.


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 2, 2013)

First, Kalifa should be placed right after Kumadori.
Second, Blueno should be placed after Kumadori and about equal with Kalifa, maybe a bit weaker
Third, Sorry but Blueno should beat him high end of low diff.
Wiper didn't show that many feats at all.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 2, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Nice to know you guys don't read the manga. Nami explains the supposed power-up.
> 
> Aka there was none.
> 
> ...


I don't remember base Luffy stomping Blueno.



hehey said:


> Most of them have devil fruits anyway,* he merely has to touch them with his Sea Stone Skates and its over fro them.*
> 
> Jyabura will try to tank a kick his his "strongest tekkai" bullshit and wonder WTF? as he loses his strength and gets Bazookad in the face.


Yeah, he just has to catch them first


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 2, 2013)

Ziomek said:


> Wiper was clearly on Luffy level during Skypiea arc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. It only really gets hard for him after Jyabura. Hard to see if he can take Kaku. No way in hell he's taking Lucci though.


----------



## hehey (Dec 2, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> Yeah, he just has to catch them first



EL Sanji landed a kicks on Blueno (in the train) and also on Jyabura.

Wyper would've been a match for Base Luffy at the time with Wyper being faster.

Unless you think EL Sanji's speed was significantly greater than Wypers (or Base Luffy) then Wyper should definitely be able to land his skates on any CP9 barring Lucci.

*Sea Stone Skates = most of CP9 goes down.*


----------



## Gervin (Dec 3, 2013)

Would Wiper actually have the firepower to put down someone like Jyabura, even if he gets him with the skates?  The extent to which seastone disables DF users has been portrayed rather inconsistently; would it stop a Rokushiki user from protecting himself with tekkai?  The CP9 M3 all have much greater durability than Enel, and if the reject dial can't finish off Jyabura/Kaku, Wiper is pretty much a sitting duck.  Not that Wiper could get close enough to Kaku without being completely torn apart by rankyakus.


----------



## hehey (Dec 3, 2013)

Gervin said:


> Would Wiper actually have the firepower to put down someone like Jyabura, even if he gets him with the skates?  The extent to which seastone disables DF users has been portrayed rather inconsistently; would it stop a Rokushiki user from protecting himself with tekkai?  The CP9 M3 all have much greater durability than Enel, and if the reject dial can't finish off Jyabura/Kaku, Wiper is pretty much a sitting duck.  Not that Wiper could get close enough to Kaku without being completely torn apart by rankyakus.


Burn Bazooka, Tekkai has been show not to be less effective against heat based attacks (see Sanji Diable Jamble vs Jyabura).

Burn Bazooka + *Sea Stone skates* + Wypers Speed >/= Base (EL) Luffy (therefore >/= Sanji) = Most of CP9 goes down 1 on 1.

except Lucci & Kaku (probably) of course....


----------



## Gervin (Dec 3, 2013)

Burn Bazooka isn't on the level of DJ, though.  Apparently it wouldn't have even been enough to beat Shura, as Wiper had to resort to using a reject dial against him.  (Side question, does seastone work if it doesn't come into direct contact with skin?  I'm sure there are panels that show it does, but I can only remember instances of it being effective when it comes into direct contact with the skin.  Feel free to make me look like an idiot by providing instances that show otherwise )


----------



## Rob (Dec 3, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Nice to know you guys don't read the manga. Nami explains the supposed power-up.
> 
> Aka there was none.
> 
> ...


Base Luffy was getting toyed around with by Blueno  


hehey said:


> Most of them have devil fruits anyway,* he merely has to touch them with his Sea Stone Skates and its over fro them.*
> 
> Jyabura will try to tank a kick his his "strongest tekkai" bullshit and wonder WTF? as he loses his strength and gets Bazookad in the face.



Cute post mate


----------



## Beckman (Dec 3, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Base Luffy was getting toyed around with by Blueno
> 
> 
> Cute post mate



If by toyed you mean having a clear advantage despite lack of knowledge, then yes.




I rank Wiper to be just behind Skypiea Luffy, which in turn is a bit weaker than EL base Luffy. So Wiper ~ EL base Sanji ~Jyabura/Kaku.
s.1 he gets to Kumadori.
s.2 he got a decent chance against Jyabura & Kaku, definitely loses to Lucci.


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 3, 2013)

Luffy without Gears would struggle to beat Blueno. In fact, Wiper has no counter to Doa Doa,


----------



## cry77 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ziomek said:


> Wiper was clearly on Luffy level during Skypiea arc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. 

People underestimate WIper, and by extension, Skypea Luffy. Wiper should beat any Cp9 member with the same amount of diff. that Skypea luffy could which IMO is everyone up to an including blueno


----------



## cry77 (Dec 3, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Base Luffy was getting toyed around with by Blueno
> 
> 
> Cute post mate


the W7 SHs were weak due to them being in doubt.

Read this thread for more evidence


----------



## Forcer (Dec 3, 2013)

hmm, i would say Wiper can beat all except Jya/kaku and Lucci

now scenario 1- beats Blueno but doesn't have enough strength for Fukuro
scenario 2- goes till Jyabura

but since cp9 assassin techniques are top Blueno may finish him off right away independently of Wiper being considered a better fighter or not


----------



## Sayonara (Dec 3, 2013)

cry77 said:


> the W7 SHs were weak due to them being in doubt.
> 
> Read this thread for more evidence



Thats a good thread, I suggest everyone gives it a read and takes what they want from it.

I try keep open mind most of time, but this bluneo vs wiper thing is beyond ridiculous to me. I can imagine its the same sort of people that assume Luffy automatically >Moria right at the end of TB without actually thinking anything through.


----------

